# Value of My "Snubby"



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

I have an M&P (pre-Model 10) 2" snub-nose .38 Special. The serial number indicates that it was made in 1956. It has matching serial numbers (except for the grips, which are period correct), is solid as a rock, functions perfectly, has 85%-90% of its original bluing, but does have some minor pitting on the cylinder (apparently some detective had sweaty hands!). Any ideas on its value?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

For a more accurate guess, you're going to need pics. The owners of this forum also own a S&W specific forum, ther'es a link at the bottom of the page and you can probably tap into more S&W expertise there.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Not much. Maybe $25-$50. I will ease the heartbreak up alittle and give you $75...:smt083


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Brevard13 said:


> Not much. Maybe $25-$50. I will ease the heartbreak up alittle and give you $75...:smt083


Thanks, but I just couldn't take advantage of you!


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

That's very sweet of you...lol

But trust me I don't mind when it comes ot the benefit of others. I will risk it


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Brevard13 your all heart dude a true humanitarian.:smt083


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

El oh el


----------

